# Bringing money



## ramvenka (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm moving to Malaysia next week and trying to figure out the best way I can bring in some money. I plan to bring about $3000 for my initial expenses like accommodation, initial purchases to set up the apartment. 

What is the best option: Travelers checks, ATM Card, Cash. What do you guy recommend and what source would give me the best exchange rate. 

Any input in much appreciated


----------



## Menno (Aug 15, 2012)

Atm card. Cash money is maximized.


----------



## eryepe (Oct 2, 2012)

I would suggest you to bring cash rather than other. There are plenty of money changer at the mall/shopping center, bus terminal, or even the main street. Don't exchange money in the bank's counter or withdraw money using ATM. I believe, the exchange rate will be a little bit expensive. Another money changer you need to avoid (if possible) is airport. But of course carrying a cash, would bring another risk to you. So it depends on you.


----------



## kelvin lee (Oct 2, 2012)

ATM is useful but there is some charges when come to withdrawl, also provided your ATM is active for overseas withdrawl as well. I would suggest that the best is to bring the cash over to Malaysia as you get to exchange your money in the hotel that you stay as well... There are plenty of money changer in Malaysia can help you to exchange your foreign currency


----------



## veriya (May 24, 2012)

you can get the best rate if you bring in cash, while other methods are much safer options.
its a bummer, that there aint much websites where you could check the best rate.
lately i follow moneymaster.com.my
but still doesnt mean you should go to them, because you have to calculate the travelling cost too, so jus check the website to better understand the current rate.


----------

